# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Αναζήτηση service manual για κάμερες nikon s8000,kodak v610 και panasonic dmc-s3

## gethag

Χριστός ανέστη, καλησπέρα σε όλους. Έχω μια nikon coolpix s8000 η οποία εδώ και λίγο καιρό δυσλειτουργεί, κάτι παίζει με την τροφοδοσία ή με τον διακόπτη on/off, έχω φαει τον κόσμο να βρω service manual για να την ανοίξω αλλά τζίφος. Επίσης κάποιοι φίλοι μου έχουν φέρει μια kodak easyshare v610 και μια panasonic dmc-s3 επίσης προβληματικές. Ενοείται ότι και οι τρεις είναι εκτός εγγύησης άλλα η nikon (που με ενδιφέρει κυρίως) και η panasonic είναι σχεδόν αχρησιμοποίητες.
Οποιαδήποτε "ευρήματα" πχ service manuals,schematics,disassembly/assembly guides κτλ είναι ευπρόσδεκτα.
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για το χρόνο σας.

----------


## gethag

Κανένας βρε παιδιά; Έστω ένα service manual για να αρχίζω, και τα υπόλοιπα σιγά-σιγά.

Υ.Γ.: Γιώργο (Ρωσο)Πόντιε :Wink:  μάλλον είσαι η τελευταία μου ελπίδα.

----------


## George3

Service Manual μια στα γρήγορα δεν βρήκα αλλά πιθανόν να σε βοηθήσει κάποιο video στο youtube (πάλι δεν έχει για την 8000) αλλά έχει γενικά για τις Nicon.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLuZxNJcgzE

επίσης παίζουν video και για άλλες Nicon. Πιθανόν να σε βοηθήσουν.

Καλή επιτυχία

----------


## johnkou

Δεν κοιτας και στο elektrotanya μηπως ταιριαζει με καμια αλλη.

----------


## gethag

Καταρχήν ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας. :Smile: 




> Service Manual μια στα γρήγορα δεν βρήκα αλλά πιθανόν να σε βοηθήσει κάποιο video στο youtube (πάλι δεν έχει για την 8000) αλλά έχει γενικά για τις Nicon.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLuZxNJcgzE
> 
> επίσης παίζουν video και για άλλες Nicon. Πιθανόν να σε βοηθήσουν.
> 
> Καλή επιτυχία



Service manual μια στα γρήγορα δεν παίζει για αυτά τα μοντέλα γιατί είναι σχετικά καινούριες οι μηχανές και γιατί έχω ψάξει καλά πριν ποστάρω. Για βιντεάκια στο youtube δεν το είχα σκεφτεί και ομολογώ ότι είναι πάρα πολύ καλή ιδέα :OK: .




> Δεν κοιτας και στο elektrotanya μηπως ταιριαζει με καμια αλλη.


Έχω κοιτάξει και στο electrotanya και στο eserviceinfo και σε άλλα παρεμφερή αλλά τζίφος...



Υ.Γ.: Το θεματάκι με την nikon λύθηκε (συνηθισμένο πρόβλημα με την s8000) για την ιστορία το καπάκι της μπαταρίας δεν κλείνει καλά με αποτέλεσμα να μην ανοίγει η μηχανή. Παρ' όλα αυτά αν κάποιος έχει το service manual εννοείται ότι με ενδιαφέρει όπως επίσης με ενδιαφέρουν και τα manuals των panasonic και kodak οι οποίες παραμένουν μη λειτουργικές.

----------

